# Phrag Carol Kanzer



## Gilda (Nov 16, 2009)

I just love this one , and for some reason she has held two blooms for almost 3 weeks !! She also seems to be happier with her growing now..she gets very little fertilizer.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 16, 2009)

What lovely fat pouches and such a delicate color. I love it. :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2009)

Yay schlimii hybrids! Copyrighted


----------



## Gilda (Nov 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Yay schlimii hybrids! Copyrighted



:rollhappy: Eric , you always give me a smile !! TY !:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2009)

You're welcome. That's a great pearcei x schlimii, maybe i need to reduce the amount of fertilizer I give mine.


----------



## John M (Nov 16, 2009)

That is so-ooo beautiful! I don't feed mine very much at all and it has never bloomed in 4 years. There's gotta be about 20 growths now! I think I'll show it this photo.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice
I have the same problem,have a piece of an awarded one and it won't flower


----------



## Berrak (Nov 16, 2009)

What a beuty Gilda - congratulations:clap:


----------



## ohio-guy (Nov 16, 2009)

It is a beauty, reminds me of a cyp in a lot of ways. 
Always one of my favorites!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2009)

Fantastic!!! Great plant!!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks all ! I traded Slipperfan a piece in 2008 ...so Dot how's yours doin '?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 16, 2009)

That's a beautiful blooming!


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice one, Gilda!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2009)

I love that pale pink! I guess I'd better check to see if mine is in spike...


----------



## Hera (Nov 16, 2009)

Lovely colors . I think I found one to add to the want list!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow 3 weeks is really good!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2009)

Great flowers!!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 17, 2009)

:clap::drool::drool::drool:LOVELY!!


----------



## Roly0217 (Nov 17, 2009)

That's a beautiful set of flowers !!! Congratulation on the blooms. I love the color and shape.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice, soft colors...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2009)

Gilda said:


> Thanks all ! I traded Slipperfan a piece in 2008 ...so Dot how's yours doin '?





SlipperFan said:


> I love that pale pink! I guess I'd better check to see if mine is in spike...



I checked today and it indeed is in spike: the spike is about two inches high at this point -- I can hardly wait, Gilda!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 17, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I checked today and it indeed is in spike: the spike is about two inches high at this point -- I can hardly wait, Gilda!



Congrats Dot ! The Franz Glanz I received in our trade is one of my favorite phrags !! She blooms forever !!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2009)

Gilda said:


> Congrats Dot ! The Franz Glanz I received in our trade is one of my favorite phrags !! She blooms forever !!:clap:



That's great! It was an excellent trade!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice classic...


----------



## Jimsox (Nov 21, 2009)

Is that in S/H?


----------



## Gilda (Nov 23, 2009)

Jimsox said:


> Is that in S/H?



Jim, I sent you a Private message.


----------



## McPaph (Nov 23, 2009)

Very gorgeous


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 23, 2009)

Super nice, Gilda!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2009)

Wonderful Gilda.....long time no see (of you)


----------

